# Help!!! Suggest me Cpu cooler for Core i7 2600K?



## Tenida (Jul 20, 2011)

Hi, folks 

I am spending extra 3.5k to buy Intel Core i7 2600k for future needs as suggested by many  forum friends.But Cm hyper 212+ is not good enough to cool this powerful monster processor when HT is on.
So *suggest me a Cpu cooler within Rs 3.8K*.I am having *MSI Z68A-GD80(B3)* motherboard and *GSkill Ripjaws X rams.*

So suggest me fast


*Note*:- *Suggest me only air cooler *


----------



## Deleted member 118788 (Jul 20, 2011)

Tenida Then Spend 1 K More & Get Noctua NH-D14 or be better with i5 2500k.


----------



## Tenida (Jul 20, 2011)

No man i can't spend extra 1k for cooler as my budget has overshoot-ed.


----------



## Deleted member 118788 (Jul 20, 2011)

Have A Look  at this
Buy CPU COOLER WITH 120MM BLUE LED FAN in Mumbai India

Also This
Buy CPU COOLER WITH 135MM BLUE LED PWM FAN in Mumbai India


----------



## sumonpathak (Jul 20, 2011)

it depends on the level of overclock you want to have......tell me that then i can suggest something......
take the cooler tkin bought.......


----------



## Tenida (Jul 20, 2011)

I want to overclock at 4.6-4.8 Ghz mark not now but in future when needed.That cooler is not available anywhere tkin and mukherjee was the last buyer of that cooler.


----------



## sumonpathak (Jul 20, 2011)

from what i have seen 4.8 can be achieved with an hper212 modded with 2000RPm fans....
hyper 212 is available in kol i think...try palash from MD...
i have been running 4.8 for many days with mine...and it was stable....


----------



## Tenida (Jul 20, 2011)

Hyper 212+ is not available in MD computers.Core i7 2600K is more heated with Ht on than 2500k.So suggest me better than Hyper 212+ cooler.


----------



## Deleted member 118788 (Jul 20, 2011)

Tenida what about the zalman ones?


----------



## Tenida (Jul 20, 2011)

I am reading the review of Zalman CNPS 10X Extreme........... 

Thanks for your help  Buddy


----------



## asingh (Jul 20, 2011)

Noctua U12 is the king of the ring.


----------



## Tenida (Jul 20, 2011)

asingh said:


> Noctua U12 is the king of the ring.




But its not available anywhere


----------



## Deleted member 118788 (Jul 20, 2011)

What about true black or tuniq?


----------



## MegaMind (Jul 20, 2011)

Tenida said:


> Hyper 212+ is not available in MD computers.Core i7 2600K is more heated with Ht on than 2500k.So suggest me better than Hyper 212+ cooler.



Yes the 2600K heats up a lot.. So i think you should save up and get a better coolers like venomous X or D14...



Tenida said:


> I am reading the review of Zalman CNPS 10X Extreme...........


Better than hyper 212+ but are annoyingly loud...


----------



## Skud (Jul 20, 2011)

Tuniq, True Black are good. Also look for Corsair A70. Legit Reviews had reviewed it earlier.


----------



## asingh (Jul 20, 2011)

Tenida said:


> But its not available anywhere



Ask Rahul fro ITWarez when he will get his next batch.


----------



## d3p (Jul 20, 2011)

Yep same suggestion from my side too...

Noctua U12 or TRUE 120 with scythe kage has my votes.


----------



## asingh (Jul 20, 2011)

Slightly OT. Does anyone know where Scythe fans are available in India. I want the Gentle Typhoons 5400 RPM. Please do not recommend Lynx though.


----------



## sumonpathak (Jul 20, 2011)

try PRIME....or if you want i can look up a few friends


----------



## d3p (Jul 20, 2011)

^^ Primeagb deals with Sycthe Fans [Kama is stock], So probably they can arrange. If not ask itwares to get it.


----------



## asingh (Jul 20, 2011)

Prime does not have Typhoons as of now.


----------



## Tenida (Jul 20, 2011)

asingh said:


> Ask Rahul fro ITWarez when he will get his next batch.



I mailed Rahul earlier he just saying its out of stock nothing more than that. 



d3p5kor said:


> Yep same suggestion from my side too...
> 
> Noctua U12 or *TRUE 120* with scythe kage has my votes.



Can you provide me the full model no. of highlighted product !!!with price.
Thanks



Skud said:


> Tuniq, True Black are good. Also look for Corsair A70. Legit Reviews had reviewed it earlier.



Provide me some review link of your suggested cooler.
Thanks


----------



## d3p (Jul 20, 2011)

TRUE 120 Black @ 3k primabgb

*Click Here*


TRUE 120 @ 2.9k primeabgb

*Click Here*


----------



## Tenida (Jul 20, 2011)

Thanks


----------



## d3p (Jul 20, 2011)

spend 3k on cooler & rest on fans...


----------



## Skud (Jul 20, 2011)

Tenida said:


> Provide me some review link of your suggested cooler.
> Thanks




1. Corsair A70 Dual 120mm Fan CPU Cooler Review - Corsair A70 CPU Cooler - Legit Reviews

2. Corsair A50 and A70 Review - Overclockers Club

3. Introduction - Corsair A70 High-Performance CPU Cooler Review | [H]ard|OCP

4. Corsair A50 and A70 Coolers Review | KitGuru


----------



## Tenida (Jul 20, 2011)

*One question* I am getting *Coolermaster V6Gt @3.5k* from MD computers.Is this good product?It comes with 2X Cm Xtraflow 2200Rpm fans.In review its shows really good result.



Skud said:


> 1. Corsair A70 Dual 120mm Fan CPU Cooler Review - Corsair A70 CPU Cooler - Legit Reviews
> 
> 2. Corsair A50 and A70 Review - Overclockers Club
> 
> ...



Thanks ...


----------



## MegaMind (Jul 20, 2011)

Coolermaster V6Gt performs good but they are loud too..



> In my testing, the V6GT was ran about a week on my everyday machine cooling a Core i5 750 running 2.8 GHz. Typical tasks consist of Photoshop, browsing the net with FireFox, e-Mail and occasionally some YouTube videos. Nothing too CPU intensive, yet the noise level of the fans was quite noticeable. Even with PWM Control and Cooler Master's DynaLoop bearing design fans noise levels were a bit higher than expected. If you have a good solid case with sound dampening material inside you probably won't notice it much but for die hard silence seekers this cooler may not be a good choice.



Techpowerup


----------



## Tenida (Jul 20, 2011)

^^I am ok with loudness  Then should i go for it ??


----------



## Skud (Jul 20, 2011)

Some more for A70:-

5. *www.hardwaresecrets.com/article/Corsair-A70-CPU-Cooler-Review/1159

6. Maximum PC | Corsair Cooling Air Series A70 CPU Cooler Review

7. CPU Cooler Roundup July 2010 Part 2 - Corsair A70 Cooler

8. Corsair Air Series A70 High-Performance CPU Cooler :: TweakTown USA Edition


I think this should suffice.  Ask MD, they might have it in stock. Price should be around 3.8k.


----------



## Tenida (Jul 20, 2011)

So its Corsair A70 vs Coolermaster V6GT ..........

I am not ok with prime as you have to deposit money in their bank a/c.They should have option to pay by debit cards.


----------



## MegaMind (Jul 20, 2011)

Tenida said:


> ^^I am ok with loudness  Then should i go for it ??



Yes u can...


----------



## Tenida (Jul 20, 2011)

Thanks  @Skud- should i go with A70 or V6GT?

True 120 black is super but i don't want to buy online.


----------



## Skud (Jul 20, 2011)

If noise is not a problem for you, V6GT - otherwise, A70. One thing, I have heard installing V6GT is a PITA. So, consider that also while purchasing.


----------



## d3p (Jul 20, 2011)

Tenida said:


> Thanks  @Skud- should i go with A70 or V6GT?
> 
> True 120 black is super but i don't want to buy online.



Dude, even though these products are having warranty. 

What can be wrong with the product & what kind of warranty you do expect from such mechanical components ?? So whats the point of not buying it online ???


----------



## Tenida (Jul 20, 2011)

d3p5kor said:


> Dude, even though these products are having warranty.
> 
> What can be wrong with the product & what kind of warranty you do expect from such mechanical components ?? So whats the point of not buying it online ???



I am not worrying about warranty dude actually my parent don't allow me to buy online.Now you could understand.But i am ok with ebay they are very secure.


----------



## d3p (Jul 20, 2011)

You can have my words, Prime is much *reliable* than ebay.....


----------



## Tenida (Jul 20, 2011)

Corsair A70 not available in Kolkata


----------



## S_V (Jul 20, 2011)

@Tenida

Overclocking is no Hurry.. Wait for Good Products if stock is not there at present. 

In Real Time major applications.. you find Nothing boost between OC'ed and No OC system. Even in Gaming also..hardly 1 or 2 FPS if it is GPU bound Games.. If it's SLI or Fire setup you may get reasonable Boost in higher Resolutions...  OC is Exclusively for Benchmarks not much for Real-World Applications apart from Encoding Jobs..

In my opinion...A70 or V6GT both are not worth at present.. Wait till Oct'ber, Seems to be New coolers are being launched.. 
Noctua is good But they really have bad clearance issues with certain models.. still they perform Top Notch.. 
That's my opinion...


----------



## tkin (Jul 20, 2011)

Just get Hyper 212+ and add another xtraflo and rock on, my friend has the same setup, idle is around 40s and load is around 65-68c, a tad higher than Noctua U12P. Only issue is applying Thermal Paste.

Else get D14 for 4.8k.

Also Cooler Master V6GT is there @ 4k, not as good as noctua coolers but good none the less.

I am not suggesting Thermalright coolers cause with price of the fans they come to 4.8k(3.8k cooler only) and at that range they are mauled by NH D14.



S_V said:


> @Tenida
> 
> Overclocking is no Hurry.. Wait for Good Products if stock is not there at present.
> 
> ...


He is getting Gskill sniper, *ALL* coolers will fit. Plus he has CM690II.


----------



## Tenida (Jul 20, 2011)

@Tkin-I am nt getting not sniper its *Ripjaws X*


----------



## Skud (Jul 20, 2011)

You can get A70 from ebay. Price is 3599+30.


----------



## Tenida (Jul 20, 2011)

^^Link please  Great price though


----------



## tkin (Jul 20, 2011)

Tenida said:


> @Tkin-I am nt getting not sniper its *Ripjaws X*


Doesn't matter, same height.



Tenida said:


> ^^Link please  Great price though


A70 is a HDT cooler, you will go bankrupt buying Thermal Paste, the hyper 212+ needs half tube of TX4 to seat, think about how much the A70 will need, better get a normal cooler with plate.


----------



## Tenida (Jul 20, 2011)

^^thanks Tkin for your suggestion.I am bending towards CM V6GT


----------



## tkin (Jul 20, 2011)

Tenida said:


> ^^thanks Tkin for your suggestion.I am bending towards CM V6GT


Good, nice cooler.


----------



## Tenida (Jul 20, 2011)

@S_V-I can't wait for October and also 2600K can't be run on stock cooler either.In Calcutta's temperature its heated like hell.


----------



## tkin (Jul 20, 2011)

Tenida said:


> @S_V-I can't wait for October and also 2600K can't be run on stock cooler either.In Calcutta's temperature its heated like hell.


I concur, my 2600k went to 70c in BIOS.


----------



## Skud (Jul 20, 2011)

Tenida said:


> ^^Link please  Great price though



Corsair A70 CPU Cooling Fan A 70 | eBay

Shipping is 50 not 30.


----------



## Tenida (Jul 20, 2011)

Yeah saw but its HDT based cooler its require lots of thermal pastes as said by Tkin so i am going with Coolermaster V6GT.


----------



## sumonpathak (Jul 20, 2011)

tkin said:


> I concur, my 2600k went to 70c in BIOS.



@ wat frequency o lord akash


----------



## tkin (Jul 20, 2011)

Tenida said:


> Yeah saw but its HDT based cooler its require lots of thermal pastes as said by Tkin so i am going with Coolermaster V6GT.


The guy I sold my TX4 to had a 212+, he confirmed, half tube went in to seat is properly, so 250/- each time. For normal cooler you can get 4 uses out of it(drop method), so that's 125/-.


----------



## Tenida (Jul 20, 2011)

@Suman- Are you running Corsair Ax1200  with i5 2500k,Z68 motherboard,6Gb ram and 6870 Gfx card?


----------



## tkin (Jul 20, 2011)

Tenida said:


> @Suman- Are you running Corsair Ax1200  with i5 2500k,Z68 motherboard,6Gb ram and 6870 Gfx card?


Yes, the gfx card is probably a 5450, he might have the 6870 on another rig.



sumonpathak said:


> @ wat frequency o lord akash


At stock, that is 3.4GHz, reseated a dozen times using good tims, all same @ 67-70c in BIOS, with IBT it goes to 73c around, stock cooler sucks like hell.

PS: Welcome to TDF.


----------



## sumonpathak (Jul 20, 2011)

Tenida said:


> @Suman- Are you running Corsair Ax1200  with i5 2500k,Z68 motherboard,6Gb ram and 6870 Gfx card?


yes



tkin said:


> Yes, the gfx card is probably a 5450, he might have the 6870 on another rig.
> 
> 
> At stock, that is 3.4GHz, reseated a dozen times using good tims, all same @ 67-70c in BIOS, with IBT it goes to 73c around, stock cooler sucks like hell.
> ...


erm...6870 is back....the 650 watter was bad...so got the GPU checked too...
and got the 1200w......need a high power PSu for subzero....

BTW...the 5450 i have is an collectors item....got 2GB DDr3

will post pics if you guys want....


----------



## tkin (Jul 20, 2011)

sumonpathak said:


> yes
> 
> 
> erm...6870 is back....the 650 watter was bad...so got the GPU checked too...
> and got the 1200w......need a high power PSu for subzero....


If you are going to go to subzero, please invite me, I'd like to see it first hand.

PS: During the mumbai meet TE guys got their 980x to 5.9Ghz using an AX750(with an oc'ed 4870 gpu with it), and some guys from EV got their cpu to pretty high clocks with a TX650(with a 4850). 

How are you planning to get the pot? Gonna import it?



sumonpathak said:


> yes
> 
> 
> erm...6870 is back....the 650 watter was bad...so got the GPU checked too...
> ...


Definitely want to see pics, where did you get it from? How much?


----------



## Skud (Jul 20, 2011)

sumonpathak said:


> yes
> 
> 
> erm...6870 is back....the 650 watter was bad...so got the GPU checked too...
> ...



Sure...


----------



## Tenida (Jul 20, 2011)

sumonpathak said:


> yes
> 
> 
> erm...6870 is back....the 650 watter was bad...so got the GPU checked too...
> ...



Yes you can post your purchases at *here*


----------



## Deleted member 118788 (Jul 20, 2011)

@Tenida: Buy Thermaltake Frio From Tirupathi Enterprises Best In Your Budget.
Thermaltake Frio Review - Overclockers Club
Thermaltake Frio Review - Page 1/6 | techPowerUp
Thermaltake Frio CPU Cooler Review | bit-tech.net
Thermaltake Frio : Overclocking On Air: 10 LGA 1156-Compatible Performance Coolers


----------



## Skud (Jul 20, 2011)

If available at that price point, this is also a good option.


----------



## Tenida (Jul 20, 2011)

Thanks Geek-This cooler looks awesome man.Have to look some review.


----------



## MatchBoxx (Jul 20, 2011)

Get a 212+ for now...then save money and go for liquid cooling...not presealed Corsair ones, but custom made...just my 2cents


----------



## sumonpathak (Jul 20, 2011)

Geek-With-Lens said:


> @Tenida: Buy Thermaltake Frio From Tirupathi Enterprises Best In Your Budget.
> Thermaltake Frio Review - Overclockers Club
> Thermaltake Frio Review - Page 1/6 | techPowerUp
> Thermaltake Frio CPU Cooler Review | bit-tech.net
> Thermaltake Frio : Overclocking On Air: 10 LGA 1156-Compatible Performance Coolers



wats the price?


----------



## Tenida (Jul 20, 2011)

^^Hahaha no liquid cooling for me and also there no point for going with Hyper 212+.BTW. 
Corsair A70 is better than Hyper 212+.


----------



## tkin (Jul 20, 2011)

Tenida said:


> ^^Hahaha no liquid cooling for me and also there no point for going with Hyper 212+.BTW.
> Corsair A70 is better than Hyper 212+.


As I had told you, avoid HDT and get either N620 from ebay, or V6GT from MD, they have ready stock of V6GT.


----------



## Tenida (Jul 20, 2011)

As you told it earlier i am not going for HDT based cooler.Probably V6GT for me.


----------



## tkin (Jul 20, 2011)

Tenida said:


> As you told it earlier i am not going for HDT based cooler.Probably V6GT for me.


Wait a min, if your mobo had arrived what are you doing in home? Get it boy  and enjoy sweet performance.


----------



## Tenida (Jul 20, 2011)

I am just telling* sammy* that A70 is better than Hyper +


----------



## tkin (Jul 20, 2011)

Tenida said:


> I am just telling* sammy* that A70 is better than Hyper +


Definitely, but unless you have access to lots of tim, I suggest to stay off it, the additional expense for tim really bites, specially since good tims are so rare in india.


----------



## vickybat (Jul 20, 2011)

*@ tenida*

Consider me a noob in cpu overclocking because i don't have any practical experience. My current board is a vanilla one so overclocking isn't possible on it.

Refer *this* guide by tkin & mukherjee. You will definitely benefit from it.


----------



## Tenida (Jul 20, 2011)

Thanks vicky for your help


----------



## Skud (Jul 20, 2011)

tkin said:


> Definitely, but unless you have access to lots of tim, I suggest to stay off it, the additional expense for tim really bites, specially since good tims are so rare in india.




I have no idea about this, but how many times you really need to apply the TIM? And why?


----------



## tkin (Jul 20, 2011)

Skud said:


> I have no idea about this, but how many times you really need to apply the TIM? And why?


With so much dust in india, you need to clean the cabby and the cooler once every 3-4 months. Else it will clog up.


----------



## Skud (Jul 20, 2011)

OK, got it. Will keep a check.


----------



## Faun (Jul 20, 2011)

I'd say go for the Black version, looks cooler. Get Venemous X or the Noctua one as suggested by others. If these are not available then TRUE Black is good too but you have to buy socket 1156 brackets (compatible with 1155 socket too) separately. That will set you back by 300-400 bucks.

Get Scythe Kaze ultra fan in case you get Venemous X, but you will need a controller to tone down the RPM. Otherwise look for a fan with good static pressure because that's what is more important for CPU heatsink heat dissipation.


----------



## d3p (Jul 20, 2011)

If you are planning to get Venomous X then pair it with CM R4's won't go wrong with those fans.

I have used these pairs & completely satisfied with them....

Thermalright Venomous X - 3.7k @theitwares

CM R4 pair - INR 800 [400 each]


----------



## Skud (Jul 20, 2011)

Way over OP's budget.


----------



## tkin (Jul 20, 2011)

d3p5kor said:


> If you are planning to get Venomous X then pair it with CM R4's won't go wrong with those fans.
> 
> I have used these pairs & completely satisfied with them....
> 
> ...


So 3.7+0.8=4.5k, at that range noctua D14 will eat it alive.


----------



## Faun (Jul 20, 2011)

tkin said:


> So 3.7+0.8=4.5k, at that range noctua D14 will eat it alive.



The only option if he can't wait for Noctua to be available.


----------



## mukherjee (Jul 20, 2011)

sumonpathak said:


> yes
> 
> 
> erm...6870 is back....the 650 watter was bad...so got the GPU checked too...
> ...



Please invite me too for the sub zero coolathon 

And yea,pics please 



tkin said:


> So 3.7+0.8=4.5k, at that range noctua D14 will eat it alive.



Thats right.

*@tenida/amartya*

Its difficult to beat the D14 at its price...also U12P was the sweet spot..too bad tkin gobbled it up 

With a 2600K and a HDT cooler like the 212+...its a bit edgy...the V6GT should do the job imho..but it'll be a little louder and hotter than the U12P...(V6GT uses 2xExtraflo type fans @2000rpm to get the performance,while the U12P manages it with 2xP12 fans @1300rpm )

Take ur pick...If u want something right now and locally...get the V6GT...or else,D14 all the way


----------



## Deleted member 118788 (Jul 20, 2011)

@Tenida In The May 2011 Edition of CHIP Magazine They've given review of thermaltake frio & it is given you have to contact tirupati enterprise to buy it.
Contact Us
Distributor of Thermaltake


----------



## Tenida (Jul 20, 2011)

mukherjee said:


> *@tenida/amartya*
> 
> Its difficult to beat the D14 at its price...also U12P was the sweet spot..too bad tkin gobbled it up
> 
> ...


Yeah Noctua D14 is great HSF but i don't wanna spend over Rs.4k mark


----------



## MegaMind (Jul 20, 2011)

Tenida said:


> Yeah Noctua D14 is great HSF but i don't wanna spend over Rs.4k mark



But its worth spending on D14..


----------



## Tenida (Jul 20, 2011)

Thermaltake Frio looks good cooler.Also its comes with 2x 2500 Rpm fan.Yes speed can be adjusted.Is this available in kolkata?



Spoiler



The Thermaltake FRIO is a cooler that delivers excellent cooling when compared to some of the current high-end cooling solutions on the market. Able to handle a 220 watt thermal load, it delivered temperatures that were right in the same ballpark as the vaunted Thermalright TRUE and Noctua NH-U12P at 54 degrees Celsius under load. Playing in the same field as these coolers is a step up the performance ladder for Thermaltake. When the CPU was overclocked, the FRIO delivers the same comparable performance as the TRUE and NH-U12P SE 1366. A pretty impressive performance when you get down to it. When compared to the Noctua, it is a physically smaller design with a more dense fin array and one more heatpipe, while being comparable in size to the TRUE that carries six heatpipes instead of the five on the FRIO. The five 8mm heatpipes do help carry the 'up to 220 watt' load to the fin array. 

Source-*www.overclockersclub.com/reviews/thermaltake_frio/5.htm


----------



## asingh (Jul 20, 2011)

Please no one get the NHD14 unless you are on a full tower chassis.


----------



## Tenida (Jul 20, 2011)

Thanks for your suggestion.I using Mid-tower CM 690II Plus.So selecting D14v is no brain er


----------



## Skud (Jul 20, 2011)

D14 almost touches the side panel of CM 690 II. Have seen a pic earlier. There is a hairline gap. So...


----------



## tkin (Jul 20, 2011)

Skud said:


> D14 almost touches the side panel of CM 690 II. Have seen a pic earlier. There is a hairline gap. So...


In that case he could always take a Chainsaw to the cabinet


----------



## Skud (Jul 20, 2011)

Reminds me of Doom 3


----------



## MegaMind (Jul 20, 2011)

Skud said:


> D14 almost touches the side panel of CM 690 II. Have seen a pic earlier. There is a hairline gap. So...



I dont think its that close... 
@Asingh can u confirm it with ur 690? Coz here, D14 sits inside Gamma...

[YOUTUBE]tlRHp2ddGnI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## asingh (Jul 20, 2011)

The top of the cooler is like 1/4 inch away from the plexi glass.


----------



## Deleted member 118788 (Jul 21, 2011)

Tenida said:


> Thermaltake Frio looks good cooler.Also its comes with 2x 2500 Rpm fan.Yes speed can be adjusted.Is this available in kolkata?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



According To Review of CHIP Magazine May 2011 It is priced 3.5K & available at Tirupati Enterprise Kolkata. Check it out.


----------



## Skud (Jul 21, 2011)

Yeah, if available, OP can consider Frio also.


----------



## Tenida (Jul 21, 2011)

Geek-With-Lens said:


> According To Review of CHIP Magazine May 2011 It is priced 3.5K & available at Tirupati Enterprise Kolkata. Check it out.



Just send  a mail to Tirupati.Lets see if its available or not.


----------



## topgear (Jul 22, 2011)

^^ if it's available at ~3.5k then this is one of the best cpu cooler one can get though it's bit noisy at higher speed but with it's greeat cooling performance this can be tolerated


----------



## sumonpathak (Jul 22, 2011)

Tenida said:


> Just send  a mail to Tirupati.Lets see if its available or not.



oye let me knw if ya get it.....


----------



## Tenida (Jul 22, 2011)

^^Buddy its not available .


----------



## topgear (Jul 23, 2011)

^^ I was planning to get one after seeing some reviews of it but anyway congrats for your shiny new CM V6GT - it will keep your i7 2600k cool even when heavily OCed


----------



## sumonpathak (Jul 23, 2011)

lets hope tirupati will bring this


> Thermaltakeusa Â» Cooler Â» CPU Cooler Â» Intel Socket LGA 1155 / 1156 Â» Frio OCK : Frio OCK CLP0575
> Review: Thermaltake Frio OCK CPU Cooler - Funky Kit
> Thermaltake Frio OCK CPU Cooler Review :: TweakTown USA Edition


----------



## Tenida (Jul 23, 2011)

topgear said:


> ^^ I was planning to get one after seeing some reviews of it but anyway congrats for your shiny new CM V6GT - it will keep your i7 2600k cool even when heavily OCed



Thanks  Frio is super.Go for it.



sumonpathak said:


> lets hope tirupati will bring this



Talk to tirupati they will bring it but it will take time


----------



## sumonpathak (Jul 23, 2011)

^^^i have already let out some hounds


----------



## Tenida (Jul 23, 2011)

What they are saying?


----------



## sumonpathak (Jul 23, 2011)

the main man(abhisek) is asleep...so i told a few dealers[not MD] to ask for it...
EDIT: had a talk with him ETA mid august


----------



## Tenida (Jul 23, 2011)

That abhishek is B***ch


----------



## sumonpathak (Jul 23, 2011)

lol...why so?


----------



## Tenida (Jul 23, 2011)

He is very arrogant type of guy. 

@All me bought CM V6GT but should i use the stock thermal paste given with the Cooler?or some other paste like Thermalfusion?Tell me guys


----------



## MegaMind (Jul 23, 2011)

For now use the stock thermal paste..

If u are not happy with the results, u can get a new one....

But obviously a good TIM like TX-4 will make a notable drop in temp.


----------



## Tenida (Jul 23, 2011)

Thanks buddy 

Wat about thermalfusion?


----------



## MegaMind (Jul 23, 2011)

Tenida said:


> Thanks buddy
> 
> Wat about thermalfusion?



Thermal fusion 400 was good IMO... If u cant find TX-4, get it...


----------



## Tenida (Jul 23, 2011)

Thanks buddy 

Thanks buddy


----------



## MegaMind (Jul 23, 2011)

Always welcome...


----------



## Tenida (Jul 23, 2011)

*Photos of V6GT*
*i847.photobucket.com/albums/ab38/amartya87/IMG_0063-1.jpg
*i847.photobucket.com/albums/ab38/amartya87/IMG_0064-1.jpg
*i847.photobucket.com/albums/ab38/amartya87/IMG_0065-1.jpg
*i847.photobucket.com/albums/ab38/amartya87/IMG_0070.jpg
*i847.photobucket.com/albums/ab38/amartya87/IMG_0072.jpg
*i847.photobucket.com/albums/ab38/amartya87/IMG_0069.jpg


----------



## Skud (Jul 23, 2011)

Good pics, haven't you install your new PC?


----------



## Tenida (Jul 23, 2011)

No buddy  Tomorrow will do that


----------



## S_V (Jul 25, 2011)

@Tenida
Congrats man... That's one heck of a beauty... Please post the results whenever you can...


----------



## topgear (Jul 26, 2011)

Yep, I'm also interested about the results and if you have not already installed V6GT take note of the idle and load cpu temp using the stock HSF and after installing V6GT take note of the idle and load cpu temp again as the ambient temp is similar in past 2-3 days it will give us some clear idea about how well V6GT performs 

BTW, eager to some pics of V6GT installed over core i7 2600k


----------



## Tenida (Jul 26, 2011)

*Assembled Autobot Bumblebee*- 
*i847.photobucket.com/albums/ab38/amartya87/IMG_0091.jpg
*My System*

*i847.photobucket.com/albums/ab38/amartya87/IMG_0100.jpg

*i847.photobucket.com/albums/ab38/amartya87/IMG_0098.jpg
*CM V6GT Blue*

*i847.photobucket.com/albums/ab38/amartya87/IMG_0097.jpg
*CM V6GT Red*

*i847.photobucket.com/albums/ab38/amartya87/IMG_0096.jpg
*CM V6GT Purple*

*More pics coming up in separate thread*


----------



## Skud (Jul 26, 2011)

Nice pics, tenida. I guess those cables can be routed behind.


----------



## Tenida (Jul 26, 2011)

Thanks Skud 

I am not good at cable management  .Its very tough to route cables


----------



## d3p (Jul 26, 2011)

*@Tenida:* Khoob bhalo cable management bandhu, Post some Temperature Screenshots.


----------



## Tenida (Jul 26, 2011)

Give some software name to stress Sandybridge processor.

@Debasish-Thanks Bhai


----------



## MegaMind (Jul 26, 2011)

Intel burn test,
Prime 95


----------



## Tenida (Jul 26, 2011)

^^Give me the link to download 

Few benchmark
*i847.photobucket.com/albums/ab38/amartya87/mysystem.png
*i847.photobucket.com/albums/ab38/amartya87/s2.png
*i847.photobucket.com/albums/ab38/amartya87/s3.png
*i847.photobucket.com/albums/ab38/amartya87/s4.png
*i847.photobucket.com/albums/ab38/amartya87/s5.png

*Idle temperature *
*i847.photobucket.com/albums/ab38/amartya87/abcs.png


----------



## Skud (Jul 26, 2011)

Results are nice. Planning to OC the CPU?


----------



## Tenida (Jul 26, 2011)

Not now maybe in near future for benkmark.BTW. stock thermal is super.one drop is enough to spread whole processor surface.


----------



## Skud (Jul 26, 2011)

Even the one bundled with the N620 is also very good.


----------



## Tenida (Jul 26, 2011)

I think the stock paste is ThermalFusion from coolermaster


----------



## Skud (Jul 26, 2011)

Who cares? As long as the temps are fine...


----------



## asingh (Jul 26, 2011)

Tenida said:


> Not now maybe in near future for benkmark.BTW. stock thermal is super.one drop is enough to spread whole processor surface.



Then why you got such a huge HSF, if you will not OC the pants off that chipset.


----------



## Tenida (Jul 26, 2011)

asingh said:


> Then why you got such a huge HSF, *if you will not OC* the pants off that chipset.


 I am not telling i will not OC my processor.I will.But now doesn't require  it..2600k @ stock is so powerful.
And about the cooler its huge but its also a good performer.


----------



## topgear (Jul 27, 2011)

^^ Nice pics on post No. 117  - what cabby is that ?

The temps are fine also - how much temp diif is there compared to stock HSF and V6GT ?


----------



## ico (Jul 27, 2011)

Tenida said:


> I am not telling i will not OC my processor.I will.But now doesn't require  it..2600k @ stock is so powerful.
> And about the cooler its huge but its also a good performer.


well, to see whether its a good performer or not you'll need to OC the processor. when are you planning to start OCing anyways?

I need a small favour. Can you post a pic of the cooler? Want to see how it looks in your cabinet.


----------



## topgear (Jul 27, 2011)

^^ take a look at the previous page ( hint : post No. 117 )


----------



## ico (Jul 27, 2011)

^ yup, just seen.


----------



## Tenida (Jul 27, 2011)

^^Read in review its equal to Venomous X but to confirm i will test it.
@Topgear-On Intel Burn Test Stock cooler touches 85-90 *C.And the
Cabby is CM 690 II Plus with Transparent side panel.


----------



## Tenida (Jul 27, 2011)

*Mild OC *
*3.8 GHZ*

*i847.photobucket.com/albums/ab38/amartya87/ex2.png
*i847.photobucket.com/albums/ab38/amartya87/ex4.png
*i847.photobucket.com/albums/ab38/amartya87/ex5.png


----------



## topgear (Jul 27, 2011)

^^ with only ~300 Mhz clock speed bump the temp has increased by ~5-6c - wondering what the temp will be at ~4.8 Ghz.



Tenida said:


> ^^Read in review its equal to Venomous X but to confirm i will test it.
> @Topgear-On Intel Burn Test Stock cooler touches 85-90 *C.And the
> Cabby is CM 690 II Plus with Transparent side panel.



OMG ! That's really HOT and the cabby and the cooler looks so coool


----------



## asingh (Jul 27, 2011)

@Tenida:
How did you apply the TIM. Which TIM..?


----------



## Skud (Jul 27, 2011)

Tenida said:


> ^^Read in review its equal to Venomous X but to confirm i will test it.
> @Topgear-*On Intel Burn Test Stock cooler touches 85-90 *C*.And the
> Cabby is CM 690 II Plus with Transparent side panel.




Way too hot, looks like something is wrong.



asingh said:


> @Tenida:
> How did you apply the TIM. Which TIM..?




He has applied the stock TIM bundled with the cooler.


----------



## asingh (Jul 27, 2011)

Skud said:


> Way too hot, looks like something is wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




He was using a stock cooler for that test.


----------

